

Amazon and Pricing/Seller Experiments - ScottWhigham
http://scottwhigham.posterous.com/amazon-and-pricingseller-experiments

======
ScottWhigham
I ended up buying on ebay after all of that. I just didn't want to pay $35
more because I took the time to investigate what, for me, is a sizeable and
important purchase. Bought the camera on ebay for $916 and the mic for $123 -
overall it was $100 savings not buying from Amazon

------
ScottWhigham
Sonofabitch - Amazon is really messing with me today. They have increased
prices on two items today by a total of about $35.

------
ScottWhigham
This was odd - happened to me for the first time at Amazon. Oh - and I'm
trying out Posterous as well to see if I like it :)

